# Kernel panicking during boot: /dev/stdin error



## dieselriot (Sep 10, 2018)

I've been using FreeBSD as my desktop system for some time now, but it simply stopped booting properly. I don't remember doing anything on my last session that may have caused this. How can I trace this problem? I can boot normally in single-user mode, but I can't edit anything, the shell complains about the filesystem being read-only. The error before the panic, transcribed:


```
/dev/stdin: error in sourced command file:
Cannot access memory at 0x(...)
```

This happens shortly after the dhcp connection and before the login screen.


----------



## bds (Sep 10, 2018)

If you can boot single user then theres plenty of scope to recover your system. Use "mount -a" or "zfs mount -a" to mount your other filesystems, "mount -u /" to make your root filesystem read-write, and you might want to set your keymap with "service syscons start". Edit /etc/rc.conf and disable any services there and see if you can boot multiuser with that; if so readd them one at a time to isolate the cause. If not check for anything in rc.local, and also look at anything enabled by default (/etc/defaults/rc.conf).


----------

